# Extended Warrenty/protection



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We just got a new trailer 301BQ (love it!!) and the dealer gave us the option to buy an extended warranty which I have been coming and going on so thought I would ask the collective!!! Basically its a 7 years warranty for $1593.00 which according to all the info would cover just about everything. It is XtraRide provided by Protective.....and I'm thinking about it as our poor trailer is going to get hammered for the next 10 months as we travel round the states...
Have anyone else taken this kind of coverage???
thanks
Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh, Ali. The proverbial can of worms has just been opened!!!

If you search Extended Warranty you will find that lots of very committed opinions. Some wouldn't pay a penny for an E/W, while others think of it as insurance. We have taken the Extended Warranty on both of our TTs and on all new cars....and have made use of it on everything except the current camper. I'm in the Insurance Camp


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes, we have the 7 year (cover everything) warranty. Be aware, it does not cover delamination...just found that out. I would still recommend it. We had a toilet problem on a long trip that was taken care of rather smoothly in a different state.

Cristy


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

It doesn't cover mice or other infestations either and rain damage. Doesn't cover burst pipes either. I had one on my old camper as it was around $700...did not get one on this one.

Big questions to ask yourself

1. Am I going to keep it 7 years or trade it every 2-5 like many do?

2. Can I fix it myself if I tried?

I diagnosed my AC with a bad relay just by putting a few clues together and checking the net. If I wasn't under the manufacturer warranty I could have fixed it with a soldering iron and a $1 relay from RadioShack or a $60 board from online, both of which is cheaper than $1500 which will go along way toward boards, fridges, compressors, etc. Especially if you trade every few years that $1500 becomes $3000 and so on.

If you're not the handy type and know you're gonna keep it all 7 years then get the warranty for insurance or take a chance on paying a dealer less than the cost of the warranty for 1-2 repairs during that time.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes sometimes they are wonderful, sometimes ok and sometimes they can be a PITA. I was told this by a dealer when I asked him about EW. The EW is usually for the big ticket items
like the heater, fridge, ac and such. Now the EW cost X amount of dollars, then any item that can be or should be serviced must be, so that cost x amount of dollars. So now your paying to have the EW and yearly service. The reason your getting the service is so your stuff doesn't fail. Now the longer it goes before it fails, which even with service it might, you have spent X amount of dollars on yearly service for how long. now don't get me wrong, service is good, but, how many of us really follow the service plan? If you don't the EW plan has a way out of paying. So what did he tell me to do, he said put some money in a interest account for only rv repairs and I probably would come out ahead. I have money put away for such an event. wish me luck. But when it's all said and done, we all need to do what makes us happy, and hope for the best.

swanny


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

We did it on our Outback and never had to use it. So money wasted.

We did not get it on this camper and so far haven't needed it. money saved.

But my homeowners warranty came up big a couple of years back when I owned a home. Paid for a new AC system to be put in. Money saved.

I think it really is a gamble and comes down to whether you feel the service will be worth it.

After buying some on campers, electronics, and other items, I have ended up in the camp of probably not worth it. But I also feel I can fix just about anything short of structural.

That how most insurance works right? If you added up all the premiums you have paid for car, home, etc. you probably have never even come close to using that amount. Thats how they pay for the people that do.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It's the same as an insurance policy. The company will make a net profit, but it will pay off for a small percentage of people.


----------

